# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  MR KΡΗΤΗ 2013 (18 Μαίου - Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)

## S. KTISTAKIS

Καλη χρονια σε ΟΛΟΥΣ !

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία λοιπόν σε αυτό τον ιστορικό θεσμό ! Θα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση τακτική πλέον  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*KEEP WALKING,ALL THE BEST,SYS* :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Ευελπιστώ να παρευρεθώ σαυτο το Mr Κρήτη, καθώς ο σκοπός είναι ιερός!! 
Το ίδιο θα ήθελα να κάνουν αθλητές και φίλοι του αθλήματος. Βαδίζουμε ενωμένοι.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## grtech

Κάθε επιτυχία στο αθλητικό γεγονός Mr Κρήτη και καλή δύναμη σε αυτούς και αυτές που συμβάλουν ώστε να υλοποιηθεί αυτό. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Φίλε NASSER τι εννοείς με το ''ο σκοπός είναι ιερός'' ;

----------


## Gorillas

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια κύριε Στέλιο! Για μένα είστε *έμπνευση* !!!

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί!!!

----------


## fetas

Εδώ Σέρρες  θα μαστε εκεί!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εδώ Σέρρες  θα μαστε εκεί!


Με τον γνωστο τροπο η "ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ" των βορειων !

----------


## chliaou11

Καλησπερα. Γνωριζει κανεις ποιος ειναι ο εικονιζομενος στην πρωτη φωτογραφια??

----------


## zakk lio

:02. Welcome:  Δεν πιστευω τα junior να ειναι μεχρι 24 χρονων φετος και εδω???  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Ολο με μουσατους κυριους παιζω τωρα τελευταια παρα με εφηβους...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεν πιστευω τα junior να ειναι μεχρι 24 χρονων φετος και εδω??? 
> 
> Ολο με μουσατους κυριους παιζω τωρα τελευταια παρα με εφηβους...


*Junior = Mεχρι τα 22ρα Γενεθλεια.
*

----------


## beefmeup

καποια ποστ ταξιδεψαν για οφ.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## teoprasari

αυτή την φορά θα είμαστε και εμείς στον αγώνα σου Στέλιο...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αυτή την φορά θα είμαστε και εμείς στον αγώνα σου Στέλιο...


Τιμη μας *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* και* ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ* σαν εσενα στη διοργανωση μας !

----------


## teoprasari

> Τιμη μας *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* και* ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ* σαν εσενα στη διοργανωση μας !


Είναι υποχρέωση όλων όσων ασχολούνται με το Fitness και το Bodybuilding να παρευρεθούν στον Αγώνα που διοργανώνετε.Για μένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό να αγωνιστώ στον αγώνα αυτό για να σε τιμήσω για αυτά που έχεις προσφέρει τόσα χρόνια στον χώρο..και σε μένα ειδικότερα με έκανες να προσπαθώ να βελτιώνομαι περισσότερο γιατί όσες φορές αγωνίστηκα με αθλητή σου έχω χάσει,όμως αυτό είναι το σημαντικό να χάνεις από καλύτερους αθλητές για να έχεις κίνητρο να βελτιώνεσαι. Εξάλου ο αντίπαλος δίνει αξία στην νίκη..
ΥΓ. Το ποζάρισμα θα είναι αφιερωμένο σε σένα.....

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Ξεκιναμε λοιπον με τους ανθρωπους που βοηθησαν και ελεγχαν τις δηλωσεις των αθλητων.
> *
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66557
> 
> *Καθε αθλητης μετα την δηλωση του και το ΟΚ των κριτων υπεγραφε σε ενα μπλουζακι του EVENT.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66558
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66559
> ...


Στελιο ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσίαση,συμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα, μας βαζεις στο κλίμα. Περιμένουμε υλικό,που γνωρίζουμε οτι εχεις αρκετο  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Fitness Ανδρων*
1ος ΚΑΦΕΤΖΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (17)
2ος ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ (33)
3ος ΑΡΓΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (53)
4ος ΘΕΟΔΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ (39)
5ος ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (51)
6ος ΣΑΜΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ (36)
7ος ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ (49)


*
1ος ΚΑΦΕΤΖΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (17)*



*2ος ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ (33)*



*3ος ΑΡΓΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (53)*


*
4ος ΘΕΟΔΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ (39)*


*
5ος ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (51)*



*6ος ΣΑΜΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ (36)*



*7ος ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ (49)*



*Απονομη κατηγοριας απο τον κ ΦΑΡΣΑΡΗ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (κριτης).*

----------


## ierapetra

Αυτος που βγηκε 1ος στο Juniorfitness δν το αξιζε με τπτ αυτος που βγηκε 3ος ηταν κλασης ανωτερος.....αλλα οταν ειναι στην μεση τα συμφεροντα ετσι ειναι ...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτος που βγηκε 1ος στο Juniorfitness δν το αξιζε με τπτ αυτος που βγηκε 3ος ηταν κλασης ανωτερος.....*αλλα οταν ειναι στην μεση τα* *συμφεροντα ετσι ειναι ...*

----------


## giannis64

> *Fitness Junior*
> 1ος ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ ΛΙΟΡΑΣ (42)
> 2ος ΣΤΑΘΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (41)
> 3ος ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ (47)
> 4ος ΝΤΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (50)
> 
> (Σειρα παρουσιασης 1α η κατηγορια - μετα παρουσιαση αθλητη με σειρα καταταξης - τελος απονομη)
> 
> 
> ...


εγώ εδω θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλο που γράφει στο παρακάτω ποστ. εγώ βλέπω πως ο *ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ ΛΙΟΡΑΣ (42)*μετά από συνεχής αγώνες άρχισε να ωριμάζει αρκετά μυϊκά και μάλιστα με πολύ καλή γράμμωση, που είναι κάτι που μετρά στην κατηγορία αυτή. *Fitness Junior*
Φυσικά αυτές είναι προσωπικές απόψεις, οπότε πάμε παρακάτω.





> *Fitness Ανδρων*
> 1ος ΚΑΦΕΤΖΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (17)
> 2ος ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ (33)
> 3ος ΑΡΓΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (53)
> 4ος ΘΕΟΔΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ (39)
> 5ος ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (51)
> 6ος ΣΑΜΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ (36)
> 7ος ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ (49)



 Εδώ τον Θόδωρο κορωνιδη θα τον περίμενα να πλασαριστεί σε καλύτερη θέση. Ας είναι.





> Αυτος που βγηκε 1ος στο Juniorfitness δν το αξιζε με τπτ αυτος που βγηκε 3ος ηταν κλασης ανωτερος.....αλλα οταν ειναι στην μεση τα συμφεροντα ετσι ειναι ...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μετα το τελος ολων των κατηγοριων θα σας παρουσιασω τα μεταξυ τους comparisons.

----------


## Pavlos19

μεγαλη αδικια στο φιτνεςς junior...αυτος που βγηκε 3ος επρεπε να βγει πρωτος,πολυ καλυτερος σε μαζα και γραμμωση απολους

----------


## BODYMPAL

Ο Ζάχος ήταν άξιο νικητής μην ακούω βλακείες!!!στους αγώνες του κ. ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ δεν υπάρχουν αδικίες!

----------


## giannis64

παιδια ας μην τσακωθουμε. αυτες ειναι αποψεις. αλλωστε και οι κριτες σιγουρα θα εχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις, αλλα θα επικρατησαν οι περισοτεροι ψηφοι.

και θα ηθελα να αναφερω πως σε φιτνες κατηγορια η μυικοτητα δεν παιζει τοσο μεγαλο ρολο οσο η γραμμωση και η σημετρια.

αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσουν

----------


## zakk lio

> Αυτος που βγηκε 1ος στο Juniorfitness δν το αξιζε με τπτ αυτος που βγηκε 3ος ηταν κλασης ανωτερος.....αλλα οταν ειναι στην μεση τα συμφεροντα ετσι ειναι ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.... για ποια συμφεροντα μιλας ακριβως??? (περιμενω σοβαρη και ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση οπως ακριβως σου γραφω)

εισαι fun του αθληματος ή φιλος του Αγγελου που παιζαμε μαζι???( Ο οποιος εκτος απο 96 κιλα ειναι και πολυ ευγενικο παιδι)

1) Αν λοιπον εισαι φαν του αθληματος.... κατσε διαβασε λιγο τα κριτηρια που βαθμολογουν οι κριτες γ να εχεις ολοκληρωμενη αποψη  :01. Wink:  και μην ματαιωνεις την προετοιμασια αθλητων (ειναι πολυ ασχημο)
2) Αν εισαι φιλος του Αγγελου (Νο47) τοτε θα ηξερες πως θειος του και προπονητης του ειναι ο Μπαμπης Σαρακινης ο οποιος ηταν και επικεφαλης κριτης.... (οποτε αν ηταν να βοηθηθει καποιος θα ηταν αυτος)

Κατα τη διαρκεια του αγωνα ο κ Σαρακινης ηρθε κατω στα αποδυτηρια του εδωσε συμβουλες για το πως να ποζαρει, οσο ημασταν πανω στη σκηνη του εκανε νοηματα για να φαινεται καλυτερος, τον τραβουσε φωτογραφιες και οταν τελειωσε ο αγωνας βγηκαν μαζι γ φαγητο.....

Οταν ομως ηρθε η ωρα να βαθμολογησει, βαθμολογησε ΑΝΕΠΗΡΕΑΣΤΑ!!!

Κατι για το οποιο του εδωσα συγχαρητηρια διοτι για μενα τον ιδιο θα ηταν πολυ δυσκολο αν ημουν στη θεση του...

Λιορας Ζαχαριας

----------


## giannis64

και κάτι ακόμα που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω. αν και το παλικάρι δεν το γνωρίζω προσωπικά (*ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ ΛΙΟΡΑΣ (42))* τον έχω δει σε αρκετούς αγώνες. τα αλλά τα παιδιά όχι, γιαυτο και δεν θα συγκρίνω επί αυτού, αλλά μου έχει κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση ο τρόπος που παρουσιάζει αυτό που έχει. κεφάτος σε όλη την διάρκεια επάνω στην σκηνή, χαμόγελο, και φοβερό παρουσιαστικό. Έχει αυτό το κάτι που σε κερδίζει να τον κοιτάς.
είναι κάτι που μετρά και αυτό πολύ στην βαθμολογία.

 για τα άλλα παιδιά δεν ξέρω να πω, γιατί δεν τα έχω ξανασυναντήσει.

----------


## giannis64

> Λιορας Ζαχαριας



συγχαρητήρια για την νίκη σου φίλε μου. θα ήταν καλό όμως να μην παρασέρνεσαι και μπούμε στο τρυπακι της διαμάχης. φόρουμ είναι και οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές..

 ελπίζω ο άλλος φίλος να μην μπει στην διαδικασία απάντησης και υπάρξουν τριβές. άλλωστε έχουμε πολύ υλικό ακόμα να σχολιάσουμε.

 ο καθένας σχολιάζει ευγενικά χωρίς αντιπαραθέσεις.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.... για ποια συμφεροντα μιλας ακριβως??? (περιμενω σοβαρη και ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση οπως ακριβως σου γραφω)
> 
> εισαι fun του αθληματος ή φιλος του Αγγελου που παιζαμε μαζι???( Ο οποιος εκτος απο 96 κιλα ειναι και πολυ ευγενικο παιδι)
> 
> 1) Αν λοιπον εισαι φαν του αθληματος.... κατσε διαβασε λιγο τα κριτηρια που βαθμολογουν οι κριτες γ να εχεις ολοκληρωμενη αποψη  και μην ματαιωνεις την προετοιμασια αθλητων (ειναι πολυ ασχημο)
> 2) Αν εισαι φιλος του Αγγελου (Νο47) τοτε θα ηξερες πως θειος του και προπονητης του ειναι ο Μπαμπης Σαρακινης ο οποιος ηταν και επικεφαλης κριτης.... (οποτε αν ηταν να βοηθηθει καποιος θα ηταν αυτος)
> 
> Κατα τη διαρκεια του αγωνα ο κ Σαρακινης ηρθε κατω στα αποδυτηρια του εδωσε συμβουλες για το πως να ποζαρει, οσο ημασταν πανω στη σκηνη του εκανε νοηματα για να φαινεται καλυτερος, τον τραβουσε φωτογραφιες και οταν τελειωσε ο αγωνας βγηκαν μαζι γ φαγητο.....
> 
> ...


*Κριτηρια Κρισης:*

40% ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ
30% ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ
19% ΟΓΚΟΣ
11% ΠΟΖΑΡΙΣΜΑ

Ο κ *ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ* δεν βαθμολογησε την κατηγορια λογο βαθμου συγγενιας !

Τωρα φαντασου τι ποσοστα εχασε ο αθλητης για να βγει 3ος !

----------


## zakk lio

> συγχαρητήρια για την νίκη σου φίλε μου. θα ήταν καλό όμως να μην παρασέρνεσαι και μπούμε στο τρυπακι της διαμάχης. φόρουμ είναι και οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές..
> 
>  ελπίζω ο άλλος φίλος να μην μπει στην διαδικασία απάντησης και υπάρξουν τριβές. άλλωστε έχουμε πολύ υλικό ακόμα να σχολιάσουμε.
> 
>  ο καθένας σχολιάζει ευγενικά χωρίς αντιπαραθέσεις.


Εχετε δικιο, απλα ηταν λιγο αποτομο ετσι οπως το διαβασα....   :02. Welcome: 
Οντως με τον αγγελο ημασταν 2 πολυ διαφορετικοι αθλητες και ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα υπαρξουν διαμαχες... αλλα οχι και για συμφεροντα ρε γμτ junior ειμαστε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> *Κριτηρια Κρισης:*
> 
> 40% ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ
> 30% ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ
> 17% ΟΓΚΟΣ
> 9% ΠΟΖΑΡΙΣΜΑ
> 
> Ο κ *ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ* δεν βαθμολογησε την κατηγορια λογο βαθμου συγγενιας !
> 
> Τωρα φαντασου τι ποσοστα εχασε ο αθλητης για να βγει 3ος !


στελιο λειπει ενα 3% :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> στελιο λειπει ενα 3%


φπα εφορια !  :01. Razz:

----------


## zakk lio

> φπα εφορια !


Ας συνεχισουμε με την παρουσιαση του αγωνα!!!! :01. Mr. Green: 

Κακως διακοψαμε  :01. Wink:   :02. Welcome: 

Στο τελος αυτα στις μεγαλυτερες κατηγοριες!!! (εκει που πραγματικα εγινε ΧΑΜΟΣ απο συγκρισεις και ισοψηφιες)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ας συνεχισουμε με την παρουσιαση του αγωνα!!!!
> 
> Κακως διακοψαμε  
> 
> Στο τελος αυτα στις μεγαλυτερες κατηγοριες!!! (εκει που πραγματικα εγινε ΧΑΜΟΣ απο συγκρισεις και ισοψηφιες)


*Κατσε να πιουμε και ενα ρακακι με καμια αγγιναρα* (φωτο απο τραπεζι στο μπαρ του αγωνα με τα κερασματα  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Muscleboss

Εντάξει παιδιά, παρακαλώ μη ξεφεύγουμε άλλο. Ο Στέλιος κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στην παρουσίαση του αγώνα και παρακολουθούμε όλοι με ενδιαφέρον. Παράπονα πάντα θα υπάρχουν. 
Τα κριτήρια εξηγήθηκαν και περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια πίνωντας ένα ρακί στην υγειά του Στέλιου  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Performance Ανδρων*
1ος ΣΗΦΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ (30)
2ος ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΗΣ (7)
3ος ΤΣΙΚΑΛΑΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (12)
4ος ΚΑΡΟΥΖΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ (48)
5ος ΣΤΡΑΤΑΚΗΣ ΙΔΟΜΕΝΕΑΣ (34)
6ος ΠΛΑΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (11)



*1ος ΣΗΦΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ (30)*



*2ος ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΗΣ (7)*



*3ος ΤΣΙΚΑΛΑΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (12)*



*4ος ΚΑΡΟΥΖΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ (48)*


*
5ος ΣΤΡΑΤΑΚΗΣ ΙΔΟΜΕΝΕΑΣ (34)*


*
6ος ΠΛΑΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (11)*



Απονομη απο τον κ *ΚΕΦΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ* (κριτης)

----------


## 8avos

Έχω μείνει κάγγελο με το επίπεδο και όπως πάντα με το ήθος του οργανωτή!Αναπόφευκτα
αυτά ακολουθούν παντού.Μακάρι να ΄χαν όλοι αυτή την αγάπη και άποψη για το άθλημα.

Γιάννη,έχοντας δει τον Ζακ από φωτό,μπορεί και να φαίνεται λίγο <<ψώνιο>> σόρυ για την έκφραση.
Πηγαίνοντας πέρυσι και για πρώτη μου φορά στους αγώνες της ΙΝΒΒΑ,έτυχε να κάθομαι με την παρέα
του δίπλα μου και έβλεπα ένα "παιδάκι" συνιθισμένο να περιφέρεται και μόλις άρχισε να "βάφεται" και έπρεπε
ν ανέβει στη σκηνή,καταλάβαινες οτι το ποζάρισμά του,διάθεση,ξεσήκωμα του κοινού,*δεν* μπορούσες
να τον παραβλέψεις με τίποτα.

Χωρίς να γνωριζόμαστε,σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και πρωτιές σε επόμενους αγώνες :03. Clap:

----------


## mens sana

Παραξενευτηκα κι εγω στην αρχη με τη καταταξη της πρωτης κατηγοριας (πιστευα το παιδι που βγηκε 3ος για πρωτη θεση και τον Ζακκ Λιο για 2ο). Αν λαβουμε ομως υπ' οψιν οτι ηταν κατηγορια φιτνες με διαφορετικα κριτηρια απο το bb, εξηγειται και η βαθμολογια των κριτων. Κι αυτα περι συμφεροντων νομιζω οτι ειναι τελειως ατοπα. Συγχαρητηρια και στους δυο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Τον *ΚΥΡΙΟ* (ο μοναδικος προεδρος Ομοσπονδιας που μας τιμησε απο Ελλαδα) τον αναγνωριζετε ?

Μετα την κινηση που εκανε αυτος ο *ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ* να πιει μια ρακι στην υγεια μας , να παρακολουθησει την διοργανωση και να μας συγχαρει δωσαμε *ΧΕΡΙ* και περιμενουμε εγκριση απο το εξωτερικο να φιλοξενησουμε το Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της Ομοσπονδιας του με τις ιδιες παροχες που εχουν οι διοργανωσεις μας !

*ΤΑΥΛΟΡ* εισαι ο μοναδικος προεδρος με* ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ* !

----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικός κύριος ο Σοφοκλής Τέιλορ! Ταπεινός και αξιοπρεπής, έκανε την παρουσία του αισθητή καθώς είναι αγαπητός στους περισσότερους που παρευρέθηκαν στη διοργάνωση! Μέχρι και για την ενημέρωση του τόπο διεξαγωγής της διοργάνωσης και την επιλογή του ξενοδοχείου δεν θέλησε να ενοχλήσει τον Στέλιο κατανοώντας τις υποχρεώσεις της τελευταίας στιγμής. Και δεν θα τα έγραφα αυτά αν δεν τα γνώριζα από πρώτο χέρι...
Όσο για την πρόταση μελλοντικής συνεργασίας για φιλοξενία του παγκοσμίου της NAC είναι μια πολύ καλή κίνηση και ελπίζουμε να εξελιχθεί θετικά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Athletic Ανδρων*
1ος ΖΑΧΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ (35)
2ος ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ (29)
3ος ΑΔΡΕΟΥΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΟΣ (24)
4ος ΓΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (15)
5ος ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (18)
6ος ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (26)
7ος ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (32)



*
1ος ΖΑΧΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ (35)*


*
2ος ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ (29)*


*
3ος ΑΔΡΕΟΥΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΟΣ (24)*



*4ος ΓΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (15)*



*5ος ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (18)*



*6ος ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (26)*



*7ος ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (32)* 



Απονομη απο την κ* ΙΟΡΔΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ* (κριτης)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ καλοι κ πολυ κοντα ο ενας με τον αλλον φαινεται οτι ειναι αθλητες εδω ,πρεπει να εγινε μεγαλη μαχη.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Fitness Super Body*
1ος ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (37)
2ος ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ (20)
3ος ΚΑΡΑΠΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (46)
4ος ΡΟΥΣΣΟΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (10)
5ος ΝΑΣΣΕΡ ΑΜΑΡΙ (5)
6ος ΛΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (3)



*1ος ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (37)*



*2ος ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ (20)*


*
3ος ΚΑΡΑΠΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (46)*


*
4ος ΡΟΥΣΣΟΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (10)*



*5ος ΝΑΣΣΕΡ ΑΜΑΡΙ (5)*



*6ος ΛΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (3)*



Απονομη απο τον κ *ΚΟΚΑΡΙΔΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟ* (κριτης)

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλή και ανταγωνιστική  η κατηγορία Super Body, καλα προετοιμασμένοι οι αθλητές και αρκετά κοντά μεταξυ τους.

Ο φίλος μας Νασσερ μονίμως βελτιωμένος,διαγωνιζόμενος σερί ουσιαστικά από πέρυσι τον Μαϊο, εχωντας μοχθήσει ιδιαιτερα και επίμονα για αυτο το αποτέλεσμα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολύ καλή και ανταγωνιστική  η κατηγορία Super Body, καλα προετοιμασμένοι οι αθλητές και αρκετά κοντά μεταξυ τους.
> 
> Ο φίλος μας Νασσερ μονίμως βελτιωμένος,διαγωνιζόμενος σερί ουσιαστικά από πέρυσι τον Μαϊο, εχωντας μοχθήσει ιδιαιτερα και επίμονα για αυτο το αποτέλεσμα


Με τον *ΝΑΣΣΕΡ* ειδα κατι που ειχα να δω χρονια. Οσο περνουσε η βραδια γινοτανε ολο και πιο σκληρος και με μεγαλυτερο διαχωρισμο στις γραμμες του.

Θα δειτε οτι στις κατηγοριες ΒΒ το σωμα του ενω θα περιμενατε να "πεσει" οπως ολων των αθλητων της βραδιας αυτος γινοτανε ολο και καλυτερος.

Τεραστιο πλεονεκτημα εαν το διαχειριστει σωστα.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια Κώστα και Στέλιο.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως μετά την πρώτη εμφάνιση προσπάθησα να διορθώσω κάποιο βασικό λάθος, όσο αντικειμενικά μπορούσαν να διακρίνω τα όρια μου καθώς δεν είχα τον προπονητή μου μαζί μου και δεν εμπιστεύομαι το μάτι τρίτων. 
Ευτυχώς Στέλιο που δεν με είδες 2-3 ώρες μετά γιατί θα έλεγες πως το παλικάρι λειτουργεί με χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Μέχρι και εγώ τρόμαξα  :01. Razz: 
Η κρίση των κριτών ήταν αντικειμενική και εγώ είχα την ευκαιρία να διακρίνω τα λάθη μου για να τα διορθώσω στους επόμενους στόχους.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Με τον *ΝΑΣΣΕΡ* ειδα κατι που ειχα να δω χρονια. Οσο περνουσε η βραδια γινοτανε ολο και πιο σκληρος και με μεγαλυτερο διαχωρισμο στις γραμμες του.
> 
> Θα δειτε οτι στις κατηγοριες ΒΒ το σωμα του ενω θα περιμενατε να "πεσει" οπως ολων των αθλητων της βραδιας αυτος γινοτανε ολο και καλυτερος.
> 
> Τεραστιο πλεονεκτημα εαν το διαχειριστει σωστα.


Αυτο ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικο χαρακτηριστικο του Νασσερ.Το εχω δει και εγω ,οταν στο δευτερο Ατλας -οπου ο Νασσερ ηταν σποτερ-οσο περναγε η ωρα φλεβιαζαν τα χερια του ολο και περισσοτερο.Μαλιστα στο τελος του αγωνα, οταν ειχε φυγει ολος ο κοσμος,εκανε και 2-3 ποζες οπου ολοι οσοι τον ειδαμε δεν τον γνωριζαμε.Ηταν και ο Ηλιας εκει.Σαν σποτερ που ηταν ο Νασσερ, επι ωρες "δουλευε" σε χαμηλους βεβαια ρυθμους ,αλλα για πολλες ωρες συνεχως.Αυτο με κανει να σκεπτομαι οτι ισως εχει πηχτο αιμα και σε συνδιασμο με την αφυδατωση αργει να πρηστει.Μια σκεψη κανω. Δεν ειναι σιγουρα σωστη.Απλα ισως και να ειναι ετσι.
Για τον αγωνα γενικα θα τα πουμε και στη συνεχεια.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Fitness Γυναικων*
1η ΛΙΝΤΑ ΚΟΥΛΕΤΣΙΟΥ (21)
2η ΜΑΡΙΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΑΚΗ (43)

*Athletic Γυναικων*
1η ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ (1)
2η ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΡΕΝΙΑ (54)



*Fitness Γυναικων*

*1η ΛΙΝΤΑ ΚΟΥΛΕΤΣΙΟΥ (21)*



*2η ΜΑΡΙΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΑΚΗ (43)*



*Athletic Γυναικων*

*1η ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ (1)*


*
2η ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΡΕΝΙΑ (54)*



Απονομη κατηγοριων γυναικων απο την κ* ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΗ* (Ελενη σε ευχαριστω που υπαρχεις στη ζωη μου....)

*Fitness Γυναικων*



*Athletic Γυναικων*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Ζευγαριων*
1ο ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ(1)-ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (2)





Απονομη κατηγοριας *ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑΔΗΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ* (κριτης)

----------


## NASSER

Οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές είναι πάντα ευχάριστη εικόνα του αθλήματος σε μια διοργάνωση και τα ζευγάρια δίνουν μια ξεχωριστή νότα με την αρμονική χορογραφία. Αν και είχε μόνο ένα ζευγάρι, πραγματικά ήταν πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένο και οι δυο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...e=3&permPage=1

----------


## Metalhead|T|

σε αλλο επίπεδο ο μιχάλης ...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Αλλοδαπων ΒΒ*
1ος ΑΝΤΑΜ ΤΑΥΛΟΡ (56)
2ος ΜΙΚΕ ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ (40)


*
1ος ΑΝΤΑΜ ΤΑΥΛΟΡ (56)*



*2ος ΜΙΚΕ ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ (40)*



Απονομη απο την κ *ΛΙΒΙΑΚΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΙΑ* πρωταθλητρια Ελλαδος (υπευθυνη για την απονομη των επαθλων)



Να πουμε οτι δικαιωμα σε αυτη την κατηγορια ειχαν αλλοι 5 αθλητες αλλα επελεξαν να αγωνιστουν κανονικα με τους υπολοιπους αθλητες.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εχωντας τελειωσει το πρωτο μερος της βραδιας με τις κατηγοριες fitness οπως ειδατε εχουμε περασει στις κατηγοριες ΒΒ που δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν και αθλητες των κατηγοριων fitness. Για λογους συντομιας θα αναρτηθουν η τελικη καταταξη των κατηγοριων ΒΒ και μονο η παρουσια αθλητων που δεν επαιξαν  fitness.

*Junior BB*
1ος ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (14)
2ος ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ ΛΙΟΡΑΣ (42)
3ος ΣΤΑΘΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (41)
4ος ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ (47)
5ος ΝΤΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (50)


*
1ος ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (14)*



Απονομη της κατηγοριας απο τον κ *ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗ* χορηγος του αγωνα

----------


## zakk lio

> 2ος ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ ΛΙΟΡΑΣ (42)


προφανως ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ειναι το σωστο κ Κτιστακη!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

ειναι γραμμενο λαθος σε ολα τα σαιτ....  :01. ROFL:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> προφανως ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ειναι το σωστο κ Κτιστακη!!! 
> 
> ειναι γραμμενο λαθος σε ολα τα σαιτ....


Θα σου παρω βαφτιστηκα ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ(Σ) μου !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Καποια στιγμη του αγωνα πριν ανεβει η κατηγορια *JUNIOR*  ερχετε ο δημαρχος Τυμπακιου κ *ΦΑΣΟΜΥΤΑΚΗΣ* και μου λεει δειχνοντας με το χερι του : *"Κοιτα εκει ρε Στελαρα μια εικονα !"
*
Γυριζω το κεφαλι μου πισω απο την σκηνη και βλεπω μια γιαγια *γονατισμενη* να βαζει μπογια στα ποδια ενος αθλητη......του ειπα να ανεβασει αυτη τη γυναικα  στη σκηνη μενοντας εκπληκτος με την ιστορια της για την ζωη του εγγονου της *ΝΤΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ (50)* !

Η γιαγια *ΒΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ* απο την Καβαλα !

----------


## Fataoulas

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

1000 μπραβο της αξιζουν

----------


## Andreas C.

Πολύ ωραίες και συγκινητικές φωτογραφίες Στέλιο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο η κυρια Βαγγελιώ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Undercover

Μπράβο σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στον διοργανωτη. 

Στέλιο είχες αναφερθεί στην "καλύτερη αθλητρια που έχει βγάλει η Κρήτη" η κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορείς να μας πείς περισσότερα για αυτή την περίπτωση; Την Παπουτσάκη εννοούσες; 
Πολύ δουλειά η κοπέλα και καλά γονίδια.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μπράβο σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στον διοργανωτη. 
> 
> Στέλιο είχες αναφερθεί στην "καλύτερη αθλητρια που έχει βγάλει η Κρήτη" η κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορείς να μας πείς περισσότερα για αυτή την περίπτωση; Την Παπουτσάκη εννοούσες; 
> Πολύ δουλειά η κοπέλα και καλά γονίδια.


Ναι μιλουσα για την κ *ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΗ* αν και με "απογοητευσε" με την σκηνικη της παρουσια καθως αντε να εδειξε το 40% της σωματικης διαπλασης !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και με αυτο που έδειξε η Παπουτσάκη νομίζω όποιος λίγο είναι γνώστης καταλαβαίνει ότι μιλάμε για πολυ υψηλό επίπεδο μυικότητας αλλα αρμονικής που δεν αλλοιώνει την θηλυκότητά της και γενικά όλες οι κοπέλες που συμμετείχαν στο μρ Κρητη ήταν πάρα πολύ καλές και πάντα το λέω δεν παίζει ρόλο η κατάταξη και η θέση στις γυναίκες γιατι είναι διαφορετικα τα κρητήρια απο τούς άντρες και μπορεί μια που θα βγεί 2η η 3η σε ενα αγώνα να αρέσει εξίσου η και περισσότερο καμιά φορα απο την πρώτη .

γι αυτο σε εποχές που υπήρχαν στην ΝΑΒΒΑ  πολλες γυναικείες συμμετοχες και κάποιες πολυ όμορφες κοπέλες έβγαιναν στην 4η  η  5η θεση έλεγα μην στενοχωριέστε απλα είναι θέμα χρόνου και ωρίμανσης των μυών όταν υπάρχει το καλούπι , να πάς κατευθείαν στην πρώτη θέση και στην πορεία δικαιώθηκαν 

πολλα μπράβο στα κορίτσια που εκπροσώπησαν επάξια το γυναικείο φιτνες και έδωσαν μια ξεχωριστη νότα ομορφιάς στον αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Master BB +40*
1ος ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ (2)
2ος ΛΑΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (19)
- ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (45)
- ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (16)

*Master BB +50*
1ος ΚΕΛΑΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ (23) (θα αναφερθω ξεχωριστα καποια στιγμη για την τιμη που μας εκανε σε διοργανωση και κοσμο)






*1ος ΚΕΛΑΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ (23) +50*



Απονομη κατηγοριων απο τον κ *ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗ ΜΠΑΜΠΗ* (προεδρος κριτων)



Απονομη Master BB 40+ και Master BB 50+



Ειχαν δηλωσει και 2 αθλητες που δεν ελαβαν μερος τελικα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΜΕΝ ΙΙ (-1,74)*
1ος ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (13)
2ος ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΒΕΣΑ'Ι' (38)
3ος ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ (20)
4ος ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (18)
5ος ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (32)
- ΣΗΦΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ (30)
- ΛΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (3)



*1ος ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (13)*


*
2ος ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΒΕΣΑ'Ι' (38)*



Απονομη στην κατηγορια ο κ *ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ* Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011 (συνδιοργανωτης)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ*
1ος ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (37)
2ος ΝΑΣΣΕΡ ΑΜΑΡΙ (5)
3ος ΑΔΡΕΟΥΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΟΣ (24)
4ος ΜΩ'Ι'ΣΙΔΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ (25)
5ος ΚΟΥΚΛΙΝΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (6)
- ΤΣΙΚΑΛΑΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (12)
- ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (51)
- ΡΟΥΣΣΟΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (10)
- ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ (49)





*4ος ΜΩ'Ι'ΣΙΔΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ (25)*



*5ος ΚΟΥΚΛΙΝΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (6)*



Απονομη απο τον κ* ΚΑΡΑΤΑΡΑΚΗ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ* υπευθυνο αποδυτηριων

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Για την αναδειξη του ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ MR ΚΡΗΤΗ ειχαμε :

*Master BB*
ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ (2)

*ΜΕΝ ΙΙ (-1,74)*
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (13)

*ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ*
ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (37)












*
ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΜR KRHTH 2013*
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Για την αναδειξη του *OVERALL GREEK KING 2013*

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (13)

*Αλλοδαπων ΒΒ*
ΑΝΤΑΜ ΤΑΥΛΟΡ (56)

*Junior BB*
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (14)













*GREEK KING 2013* 
*ΑΝΤΑΜ ΤΑΥΛΟΡ*



Να σας ευαχαριστησω για την υπομονη που δειξατε ωστε να παρουσιασω τον αγωνα οπως εγινε χρονικα !
Ελπιζω να σας βοηθησα να παρετε μια γευση και ιδεα για το τι ακριβως εγινε,
Θα υπαρξουν και μελλοντικες αναρτησεις απο ισοβαθμιες και διαφορα παραλειπομενα καθως και αθλητες που εκαναν ιδιαιτερη αισθηση !

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Στέλιο για την άψογη παρουσίαση.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## barbell

O Σταυρουλακης μου αρεσει πολυ!Εχει λαμπρο μελλον αν συνεχισει να εξελισσεται ετσι..Με απογοητευσε λιγακι ο Μωυσιαδης,το παλικαρρι εχει τρελλες μαζες αλλα στους τελευταιες αγωνες αυτη η εμμμονη για ογκο του στοιχιζει σε condition που ειναι καθοριστικο στον αγωνα.Πρεπει να αλλαξει λιγο νοοτροπια και δυσκολα θα εχει αντιπαλο..

----------


## NASSER

barbell αύριο ίσως δεις έναν τελείως διαφορετικό Μωυσίδη. Δεν είχε κάποιο στόχο σαυτη τη διοργάνωση αλλά θεώρησε πως πρέπει να παρευρεθεί και αυτό είναι αρκετό για μένα. Έπειτα κάθε αθλητής στοχεύει να τα δίνει όλα σε έναν αγώνα κάθε σεζόν, δεν μπορεί κάθε εβδομάδα να πιάσει το 100% καθώς δεν θα προλαβαίνει να αδειάσει και να γεμίσει, συν το παιχνίδι των νερών που επίσης θέλουν το χρόνο τους.

----------


## barbell

> barbell αύριο ίσως δεις έναν τελείως διαφορετικό Μωυσίδη. Δεν είχε κάποιο στόχο σαυτη τη διοργάνωση αλλά θεώρησε πως πρέπει να παρευρεθεί και αυτό είναι αρκετό για μένα. Έπειτα κάθε αθλητής στοχεύει να τα δίνει όλα σε έναν αγώνα κάθε σεζόν, δεν μπορεί κάθε εβδομάδα να πιάσει το 100% καθώς δεν θα προλαβαίνει να αδειάσει και να γεμίσει, συν το παιχνίδι των νερών που επίσης θέλουν το χρόνο τους.


Δεν ειχα ιδεα πως ετοιμαζεται για αυριο..Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λες παντως,λιγα νερακια που δεν ειναι τιποτα οταν γνωριζεις το σωμα σου και θα ειναι αλλος ανθρωπος..Να συγχαρω και εσενα φυσικα για την σταθερη σου εξελιξη,εισαι στο σωστο δρομο.Μου αρεσει πολυ που το σωμα σου δειχνει υγιη,μου θυμιζει κλασσικο bbing απο αλλες εποχες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο είναι και το σασπένς στο ββ ότι πολλες φορες ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης μπορει για 1-2 κιλα παραπανησια να χάσει πρωτια και όλα κρ'ίνονται στο φινίρισμα 
ο Σταυρουλάκης  ο Παντελής απ ότι βλέπω αν ήταν λίγο πιο κομένος δεν θα είχε αντιπαλο , όσο μπορω να κρίνω απο φωτο σωστα τα αποτελέσματα απλα ο πρώτος στο γενικό βρισκόταν σε τοπ φόρμα ενω ο δεύτερος είχε περιθώρια βελτίωσης στην λεπτομέρεια 

το θεμα είναι οτι οι αγώνες για τον καθένα είναι ενα σχολείο ώστε να μάθει το σώμα του και μετα το τέλος με ώριμη σκέψη να αξιολογήσει την φόρμα του και να δεί τι πρέπει να κάνει και που να στοχε'ύσει την επόμενη φορά , ακόμη και απο τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε

----------


## NASSER

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι Ηλία, δεν έπεσες έξω σε κανένα σχολιασμό μου και οι φώτο είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρες στο να κάνουν όσο γίνεται αντικειμενική κρίση. Ο Παντελής Πιστεύω πως στον επόμενο αγώνα θα είναι πραγματικά αχτύπητος, ενώ ο Άνταμ Τέυλορ τα έδωσε όλα και πέτυχε το στόχο του.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αυτο είναι και το σασπένς στο ββ ότι πολλες φορες ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης μπορει για 1-2 κιλα παραπανησια να χάσει πρωτια και όλα κρ'ίνονται στο φινίρισμα 
> ο Σταυρουλάκης  ο Παντελής απ ότι βλέπω αν ήταν λίγο πιο κομένος δεν θα είχε αντιπαλο , όσο μπορω να κρίνω απο φωτο σωστα τα αποτελέσματα απλα ο πρώτος στο γενικό βρισκόταν σε τοπ φόρμα ενω ο δεύτερος είχε περιθώρια βελτίωσης στην λεπτομέρεια 
> 
> το θεμα είναι οτι οι αγώνες για τον καθένα είναι ενα σχολείο ώστε να μάθει το σώμα του και μετα το τέλος με ώριμη σκέψη να αξιολογήσει την φόρμα του και να δεί τι πρέπει να κάνει και που να στοχε'ύσει την επόμενη φορά , ακόμη και απο τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε


Πολυ σωστα τα λες Ηλια ,ο Τaylor ειχε εκπληκτικη φορμα κ δικαια νικησε στον γενικο ,η παραπανω ειδικα ομως φωτο δειχνει την διαφορα μυικοτητας με τον Σταυρουλακη ,εκτος εαν ειχε στοχο να φτασει σε πιο κορυφαια φορμα σε επομενους αγωνες.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στον πολυ επιτυχημενο αυτο αγωνα ,θελω να παρατηρησω οτι οι αθλητες του ηταν ολοι πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενοι και ασυνηθιστα συμμετρικοι και ολοκληρωμενοι.Αυτο δειχνει οτι γυμναζονται σοβαρα και επιστημονικα.
Δεν θελω να σχολιασω αναλυτικα για τον καθε ενα,διοτι,χρειαζομαι παρα πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο για κατι τετοιο.Αλλιως θα αδικησω σιγουρα καποιους.Θα αναφερθω μονο ονομαστικα,σε μερικους αθλητες,μερικοι απο τους οποιους ηταν νικητες,αλλοι δεν νικησαν,αλλοι ηταν αρκετα πισω σε καταταξη,ομως ολοι οσους αναφερω μαγνητισαν το βλεμμα μου και μου εδωσαν την εντυπωση οτι εχουν προδιαγραφες για αναμετρησεις στο εξωτερικο,ειτε αμεσα ειτε μελλοντικα:Διαμαντης Αγγελος(47),Ζαχαρακης Μαριος(35),Χελιδωνας Γιωργος(18),Βασιλικοπουλος Γιωργος(14),Σταυρουλακης Παντελης(13),Αχιλλεας Βεσαι(38),Μωισιδης Μαριος(25),Ανταμ Ταυλορ(56),Παπουτσακη Αναστασια(1).
Ο Μιχαρης Κεφαλιανος ηταν σε απιστευτη κατασταση και θα ηθελα να δω οσο πιο πολλες φωτογραφιες γινεται.
Για τον Σοφοκλη Τεηλορ ,το ηθος του ,και την ανιδιοτελη αγαπη του για το σπορ μας,εχω ξανααναφερθει και στο παρελθον.Ο συνδιασμος Τεηλορ-Κτιστακη,εγγυαται οφελος για το αθλημα μας.
Την παρασταση ομως εκλεψε η γλυκυτερη γιαγια του κοσμου και της στελνω τα φιλια μου.Δεν χορταινω να βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες της.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Να συμπηρωσω κ εγω Γιαννη για εναν αθλητη που μου αρεσε ,μαγνητισε το βλεμα μου οπως λες ,εναι το Νο 33 Σταματοπουλος Δημητρης 2ος στους fitness ,πραγματικο ''αγαλματακι'' ιδιως στη θεση relax . ( να αναφερω οτι δεν το γνωριζω προσωπικα το παλικαρακι)

----------


## DIMITROS

:01. Smile:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ετοιμο το *DVD* απο τον χορηγο που εχει τα τηλεοπτικα δικαιωματα. Η τιμη που ορισαν ειναι στα *17,5* ευρω και τα εσοδα θα διατεθουν εξ ολοκληρου σε καποια θεραπεια μου οπως με ενημερωσαν ! Ειναι καποιο ανθρωποι που τελικα δεν σταματουν να με εκπλησουν ακομα και τωρα με τις κινησεις τους ! ! !

----------


## mens sana

Που πρεπει να απευθυνθουμε για το dvd?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μπορειτε να στειλετε ονοματεπωνυμο τηλ διευθυνση στη σελιδα του αγωνα και θα επικοινωνησουν αυτοι για λεπτομερειες:

https://www.facebook.com/ktistosteli...4486443619374/

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Στον αποηχο της διοργανωσης του *Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ 2013* θα προσπαθησω να παρουσιασω καποιους αθλητες που εκαναν ιδιαιτερη αισθηση. 

Ξεκιναω απο την κατηγορια Athletic και τον νικητη αυτης *ΖΑΧΑΡΑΚΗ ΜΑΡΙΟ* (35)! Το σωμα του ηταν τοσο σμιλεμενο που σε καθε ποζα του νομιζες πως δεν υπαρχει δερμα. Μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση που μονο απο τα αντανακλαστικα της αναπνοης του και την συσπαση του κορμιου του σε αυτη εβλεπς εναν χαρτη ανατομιας ! Προσωπικα για εμενα το καλυτερο *conditioning* της βραδυας ! Αξιος νικητης κατηγοριας.

*
Athletic Ανδρων*
*1ος ΖΑΧΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ (35)*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Συνεχιζουμε με καποια πραγματα - αθλητες που αφησαν το στιγμα τους την ημερα του Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ 2013.

Μεγαλη εντυπωση εκανε σε πολλους η ποσοτητα των χορηγων ! Καποτε εδω μεσα ειχα πει πως :  "ενταξει ειμαστε 100 ατομα στο χωρο αλλα για να μεγαλωσουμε χρειαζετε η *ΣΩΣΤΗ* προβολη του αθληματος και η *ΠΑΡΟΧΗ* να ειναι μονο στους αθλητες !"

Για να διοργανωθει σωστα μια εκδηλωση πρεπει να *"τρεξεις"* τουλαχιστον 7-8 μηνες ! Οι χορηγοι ειναι η *"πρωτη ανασα"* σε οτι γεννηθει τη βραδια του αγωνα ....








Παμε τωρα στον κοσμο ! Η σωστη προβολη μιας διοργανωσης επι 5-6 μηνες το καλεσμα στο κοσμο με happenings η σωστη τιμη ενος εισητηριου δεν θα τον αφησει αδιαφορο ! Δυστηχως *ΚΑΙ* το κλειστο του ΤΕΙ αποδειχτηκε *"μικρο"* σε χωρητικοτητα. Ολοι ανυπομονουν για το Παγκοσμιο του χρονου της NAC εαν καταφερει να το παρει ο κ TAYLOR  και πιστεψτε δεν χρειαζετε πολλα για να γινει αλλος ενας επιτυχημενος αγωνας οταν το τριπτυχο *ΚΟΣΜΟΣ-ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ-ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ* εχουν τα *ΠΑΝΤΑ* !

----------


## giannis64

πραγμματικα πολυ λιγες φορες βλεπεις σε εναν αγωνα ββ τοσο κοσμο. και το πολυ λιγες ειναι σχετικο. ισως εγω να μην εχω ξαναδει.. :08. Toast: 


που δεν εχω.... :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΧΑΤΖΗΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ* Προεδρος WFF-NABBA

Πως μπορει να αφησε το στιγμα του στο *Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ* ?
Ο Στρατος ειναι ενας *ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ* που παντα εδινε χωρις να φαινετε με αποτελεσμα να ειναι παντα *(-)* σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ενω εχει προσφερει τα μεγιστα και το εννοω.
Μπορει να τα *"εβαλα"* μαζι του για το* "κοψιμο"* και οχι ρηξιμο καποιου αθλητη μου, να κρατησα μια αποσταση τα τελευταια χρονια απο τον ιδιο και την ομοσπονδια του αλλα μιλησαμε στο τηλεφωνο και ειπαμε *ΠΟΛΛΑ*....
Πολλα για εμας πολλα για οσα περασαμε μαζι και δωσαμε υποσχεση επαφης ωστε να αναλαβουμε διοργανωση στην ΚΡΗΤΗ.

Ξερω πως ειναι αδικημενος προβολης σε οσα προσφερει αλλα δινω τον λογο μου  να παρει αυτο που πραγματικα αξιζει τουλαχιστον απο τον Στελιο !




Ηλια σε *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* και κρατα γερα στις *"αποστολες"* μας εξω.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Σρατος κουβάλησε  στους ώμους την ΝΑΒΒΑ για πολλα χρόνια και παρα τις αντιξοότητες έκανε πολύ καλές διοργανώσεις και πολλες αλλα και πολλους διεθνείς αγωνες , βαλκανικούς , πανευρωπαικούς και παγκόσμιους , σε κάποιες κάναμε και μαζί στη χρυσούπολη με τεράστια επιτυχία 
Που την ξέθαψες αυτη ρε Στέλιο τι σκαθάρι είσαι ρε συ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  
αυτη είναι απο τη Μαλτα όταν καθόταν φοβησμένα αυτα τα κορίτσια σε αγώνες και τα δώσαμε λίγο θάρρος και άρχησαν να χαμογελάνε  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ο Σρατος κουβάλησε  στους ώμους την ΝΑΒΒΑ για πολλα χρόνια και παρα τις αντιξοότητες έκανε πολύ καλές διοργανώσεις και πολλες αλλα και πολλους διεθνείς αγωνες , βαλκανικούς , πανευρωπαικούς και παγκόσμιους , σε κάποιες κάναμε και μαζί στη χρυσούπολη με τεράστια επιτυχία 
> Που την ξέθαψες αυτη ρε Στέλιο τι σκαθάρι είσαι ρε συ  
> αυτη είναι απο τη Μαλτα όταν καθόταν φοβησμένα αυτα τα *κορίτσια* σε αγώνες και τα δώσαμε λίγο θάρρος και άρχησαν να χαμογελάνε


Εμενα παντως τα κοριτσια μου ειπαν πως τις αποκαλουσατε *" Χαμενα Κατσικακια"* ! :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι και ανέλαβα ρόλο ΠΟΙΜΕΝΑ για τα απολωλότα  κατσικάκια !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο σε ευχαριστούμε για την άψογη παρουσίαση.
Προσωπικες πληροφορίες που είχα από ατομα που παρευρευθησαν είναι ότι υπηρχαν πολλά άτομα για να εξυπηρετουν την διεξαγωγη του αγώνα καθως και πως είχατε προβλέψει την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια για τους αθλητες..Συγχαρητήρια και παλι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μπορειτε να στειλετε ονοματεπωνυμο τηλ διευθυνση στη σελιδα του αγωνα και θα επικοινωνησουν αυτοι για λεπτομερειες:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ktistosteli...4486443619374/


εφόσον η αγορα του  DVD εκτός του περιεχομένου που καθε ένας που συμμετείχε η έχει δικούς του θα θέλει να το έχει αρχείο , επειδη ο σκοπός είναι καλός και ανθρώπινος καλό είναι να το πάρουμε όσο περισσότεροι μπορούμε . :03. Thumb up: 
απλα στέλνοντας σε πμ τα στοιχεία στην σελίδα θα μας το στείλουν? ρωταω να γίνει πιο απλη και εύκολη η διαδικασία και να το πάρουμε αντικαταβολή

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εφόσον η αγορα του  DVD εκτός του περιεχομένου που καθε ένας που συμμετείχε η έχει δικούς του θα θέλει να το έχει αρχείο , επειδη ο σκοπός είναι καλός και ανθρώπινος καλό είναι να το πάρουμε όσο περισσότεροι μπορούμε .
> *απλα στέλνοντας σε πμ τα στοιχεία στην σελίδα θα μας το στείλουν*? ρωταω να γίνει πιο απλη και εύκολη η διαδικασία και να το πάρουμε αντικαταβολή


Ετσι ακριβως Λιακο μου. Τα παιδια εχουν τον κωδικο και μπαινουν στην σελιδα ωστε να περνουν τα στοιχεια οσων θελουν το DVD καθως μπαινω συχνα στο νοσοκομειο αυτες τις ημερες και δεν εχω αυτη την δυνατοτητα.

Παμε τωρα σε μια αθλητρια που αφησε το στιγμα της και εγραψε ιστορια στο Κρητικο γυναικειο χωρο της Σωματικης Διαπλασης. Ονομαζετε *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΗ* και ειναι η καλυτερη αθλητρια ολων των εποχων στο νησι. Παρουσιασε ενα καλοδουλεμενο και συμμετρικο σωμα με ολες τις λεπτομερειες ανατομιας χωρις να εχει χασει στοιχεια απο την θυληκοτητα της. !

 Ειχα να δω ποδια σε αυτη την κατασταση απο την εποχη της Λιτσας της Αβραμης με την Βανα Κοψια ! Φυσικα δεν ειχαν την σκληραδα των τοτε κοριτσιων καθως το νεραο της Αναστασιας δεν της επιτρεπει ακομα αυτη την μυικη ωριμοτητα. Για τον κορμο της θα μιλησουν οι φωτο..... ! ! ! ! 

Φετος δεν θα αγωνιστει σε αλλο αγωνα ωστε να προετοιμαστει για την επομενη χρονια !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απίστευτη χάρμα οφθαλμών με κάνει εντυπωση που παρ όλη την μυικότητά της δεν χάνει σε θηλυκότητα αρμονία και συμμετρία , χωρίς καθόλου υπερβολή σ αυτα που είπες , έχει μέλλον στο άθλημα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

> Απονομη κατηγοριων γυναικων απο την κ* ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΗ* (Ελενη σε ευχαριστω που υπαρχεις στη ζωη μου....)


ξερεις εσυ ποσο σ'αγαπω και  παντα θα ειμαι κοντα σου, στα καλα και τα κακα!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ !*

Εχω κανει 2-3 αποστολες σε Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της WFF λογο ανειλημμενων υποχρεωσεων του κ *ΧΑΤΖΗΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗ* και ειχα την τυχη και ευκαιρια να καθησω διπλα στον προεδρο κ *HOFMAN* την ωρα του διαχωρισμου των κατηγοριων οπου ειναι και υπευθυνος.

Του ζητησα να μου δειξει πως γινετε η διαδικασια και ποια τα κριτηρια . Η απαντηση που ελαβα ηταν :*"Ψαχνεις να βρεις  ΤΟΝ αθλητη προτυπο συμμετριας - καταστασης και ολα τα αλλα ειναι ευκολα"*

Αυτος ο αθλητης λοιπον στο *Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ 2013* ηταν ο ενας και *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ* Χελιδωνας Γιωργος ! ! !

Μπορει να μην επιασε top φορμα αλλα ηταν το ΜΕΤΡΟ της βραδιας ηταν το *ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ* ! Περαν της σκηνικης παρουσιας του ξεσηκωσε τον κοσμο οπως ωφειλει ενας μεγαλος αθλητης και συναμα βοηθησε και καποιους αλλους αθλητες στην προετοιμασια τους.
*
ΚΟΣΜΗΜΑ - ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΗΣ - ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ - ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ !* 









Προσωπικα για εμενα ειναι ο αθλητης  *HELL*-ιδωνας καθε διοργανωσης !

----------


## kok

Από πλευράς μου θέλω να εκφράσω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν στο να γίνει ίσως το πιό επιτυχυμένο Μρ.Κρήτη ever!!!!!
Διοργανωτές, αθλητές, χορηγοί, θεατές, όλοι ήταν εκεί. Ρεκόρ θεατών, ρεκόρ συμμετοχών, ρεκόρ χορηγιων αλλά κυρίως ρεκόρ *ποιοτικών* αθλητών!!!
Πάνω απ΄όλα θέλω να συγχαρώ εσένα Στέλιο διότι η αγάπη σου για το άθλημα δεν αναγνωρίζει κανενός είδους φυσικά εμπόδια και δικαιολογίες, όσοι γνωρίζουν την κατάσταση σου καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοώ. Για μένα είσαι και σύ ένας από τους νικητές της βραδιάς, αλλά το γεγονός αυτό ωχριά μπροστά στο γεγονός ότι είσαι και ένας από τους νικητές της ζωής. Οφείλεις να συνεχίσεις στο μέλλον αυτό που κάνεις εδώ και χρόνια: να προσφέρεις πολλά, λέγοντας λίγα, αποκομίζοντας λίγα. Και πάλι μπράβο σου!!!!!

Υ.Γ.: Μου είχες πει και κάτι άλλο να γράψω αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή μου διαφεύγει... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Παμε τωρα σε εναν ανθρωπο που μπορει να μην διαγωνιστηκε ,μπορει να μην ηταν πρωταγωνιστης σε φωτογραφιες και βιντεο αλλα ηταν πισω απο ολα αυτα και με το παραπανω !

Φροντησε για το φαγητο καλεσμενων και αθλητων,  στην ομαλη διεξαγωγη της διοργανωσης με τον τροπο της αλλα το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα ηταν πως οταν τα φωτα εσβησαν και οι αθλητες αρχησαν να  αποχωρουν αυτη ηταν εκει να με βοηθησει στην "αναρρωση" και ξεκουραση απο ενα υπεροχο τριημερο !

*ΕΛΕΝΗ* ολοι σε περιμενουμε και του χρονου να μας χαρησεις το γελιο μεσα απο την αγαπη που μας εδειξες....

----------


## NASSER

Αυτή η διοργάνωση είχε τόσα θετικά στοιχεία που πολλούς τους ''πονάει'' , νοοτροπία του Έλληνα βλέπετε, να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα, από το να τη ζηλέψω και να να προσπαθήσω να αποκτήσω μια ίδια  :01. Smile: 
Όσοι οι άνθρωποι που παρουσιάζει ο Στέλιος πραγματικά έδωσαν το στίγμα τους! Όσο για την Ελένη, για μένα είναι και αυτή μεγάλη αγωνίστρια!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατα την δηλωση συμμετοχης των αθλητων με πλησιαζουν 2-3 αθλητες παλαιας κοπης  και με ρωτουν :

*-"Στελιο ο Σταυρος ηρθε?"* 

-"Ποιος Σταυρος?"

*-"Ο Κελαιδης !"* 

Εμεινα αφωνος γιατι ο ανθρωπος δεν ειχε δηλωσει ακομα συμμετοχη και δεν ηξερα τι να απαντησω.....

Οταν ο κ *ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΚΕΛΑΙΔΗΣ* ανεβηκε στη σκηνη μεταφεροντας 32 ολοκληρα χρονια απο το *1ο Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ 1982* κοιταξα μια κερκιδα *ΟΡΘΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΚΡΟΤΑΕΙ* εναν ανθρωπο που ηθελε *ΑΠΛΑ* και μονο να με τιμησει με την παρουσια του στην προσπαθεια που κανω.......

Κυριε *ΣΤΑΥΡΟ* ειλικρηνα* ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ* που δεν ειπα τα δεοντα για το μεγεθος του χαρακτηρα και στασης ζωης σας αλλα δεν ειχα λογια με την αγαπη του κοσμου που ειδα στο προσωπο σας....ισως ετσι να ειναι και καλυτερα καθως μιλησε ο κοσμος αντι για εμενα με το χειροκροτημα του.....

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κλεινω με τα αξιοσημειωτα προσωπα και καταστασεις του *Mr KΡΗΤΗ 2013* με ενα *"μαθημα"* που πηραν οι τοπικοι αρχοντες αλλα και αλλοι δημοσιοι φορεις περαν του κοινου που δεν μας γνωριζε σαν αθλημα. 

Ειχαμε συμμετοχες απο επιφανεις αθλητες επαγγελματικα οπως δασκαλοι - δικηγοροι του Αρειου Παγου - δημοτικοι συμβουλοι - απλοι αθρωποι του μεροκαματου -αθλητες απο αλλα αθληματα αλλα και απλους μαθητες.

Χαρακτηριστηκα τα λογια των εκπροσωπων του δημου το οτι δεν γνωριζαν πως το αθλημα μας εχει *"ριζες"* σε τετοιες κοινωνικες ταξεις. 

*-"Σας ειχαμε παρεξηγησει"* ηταν τα λογια τους με αποτελεσμα να δηλωσουν δημοσια τον σεβασμο τους και την *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* υποστιριξη τους στο μελλον.Καταφεραμε να φερουμε κοντα στο αθλημα ανθρωπους με αγνοια για τον χωρο διαφημιζοντας αυτο που αγαπαμε με τον καλυτερο τροπο.

Ενα απλο παραδειγμα αθλητη ξενου προς το δικο μας χωρο ο* ΚΑΦΕΤΖΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ* επαγγελματιας οδηγος της *F3* κατοικος Νορβηγιας με διακρισεις στον μηχανοκινητο αθλητισμο (*1ος οδηγος ομαδος BMW*  F3).








Τελος λοιπον και σε αυτην την διοργανωση που δεν ελειψε τιποτα. Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στα παιδια που με τιμησαν και εδωσαν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους. Να ευχυθω σε ολους καλη συνεχεια και δυναμη σε οτι και εαν κανουν στη ζωη τους και να ειμαστε καλα να τους *"δωσω"* ακομα περισοτερα σε μια επομενη διοργανωση.......την αγαπη μου......

----------


## Muscleboss

Στέλιο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την άψογη παρουσίαση του αγώνα. Προσωπικά απόλαυσα όλες τις δημοσιεύσεις σου καθεμία ξεχωριστά. Πάντα τέτοια  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

νομίζω η καλύτερη παρουσίαση αγώνα  με μεράκι  και μάλιστα απο διοργανωτή  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   έτσι γιατι πρέπει να τα λέμε κι αυτά , όχι μόνο να λέμε αρνητικά σχόλια και κενα σε διάφορες διοργανώσεις αλλα και τα θετικά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## teoprasari

Συγχαρητήρια Στέλιο για τον Υπέροχο αγώνα που διοργάνωσες.Σε όλους τους τομείς ήταν άψογος.Τώρα οργάνωσε αυτό που μας έλεγες σπίτι..
Στον επόμενο αγώνα θα ήμαστε και πάλι εκεί

----------


## kefalianos

> Παμε τωρα σε εναν ανθρωπο που μπορει να μην διαγωνιστηκε ,μπορει να μην ηταν πρωταγωνιστης σε φωτογραφιες και βιντεο αλλα ηταν πισω απο ολα αυτα και με το παραπανω !
> 
> Φροντησε για το φαγητο καλεσμενων και αθλητων,  στην ομαλη διεξαγωγη της διοργανωσης με τον τροπο της αλλα το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα ηταν πως οταν τα φωτα εσβησαν και οι αθλητες αρχησαν να  αποχωρουν αυτη ηταν εκει να με βοηθησει στην "αναρρωση" και ξεκουραση απο ενα υπεροχο τριημερο !
> 
> *ΕΛΕΝΗ* ολοι σε περιμενουμε και του χρονου να μας χαρησεις το γελιο μεσα απο την αγαπη που μας εδειξες....


Οτι μου βγαινει κανω και το ξερεις,οτι μου ζητησεις,δυσκολα να πω οχι σε σενα(τωρα μην εισαι βρομικος :01. Razz:  χαχχαχαχαχα)
Η αγαπη μου και φιλοι για παντα

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

πολλα μπραβο...!!!! πολυ καλος διαγωνισμος και καθε χρονια ολο και καλυτερος γινεται..!!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατι που παραλειψαμε να αναφερουμε ειναι η αποστολη της Κρητης που βγηκε απο το *MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2013* για το MR UNIVERSE WFF  και η οποια αποτελειτε :

*1) ΖΟΥΜΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ
2) ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ
3) ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ
*



Να πω οτι οι αθλητες αποτελουν προσωπικες επιλογες και να τολμησω να πω οτι:

1) *ZOYMHΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ* : τον εχω σιγουρα για 3αδα εαν παιξει Athletic και κατω.
2)*ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ*: μεσα στην 3αδα εαν οχι 1ος η 2ος στα junior.
3)*ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ*: Διαλεξαμε δυσκολο μονοπατι καθως ανεβασαμε κιλα και θα ειναι οριακος εαν οχι σε 3αδα.

*Καλη επιτυχια στην αποστολη μας και να το διασκεδασουν !*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Κατι που παραλειψαμε να αναφερουμε ειναι η αποστολη της Κρητης που βγηκε απο το *MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2013* για το MR UNIVERSE WFF  και η οποια αποτελειτε :
> 
> *1) ΖΟΥΜΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ
> 2) ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ
> 3) ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Body Juniors 
1. Samuel Pierce (AUS)
*2. Mihail Kavvalos (GRE)*


Athletic Men +35
1.  Athanasiadis Sokratis (GRE)
*2.  Zoumis George (GRE)*
3.  Gigklas Fotios (GRE)


Superbody Men +35
*1. Baritakis Emmanouil (GRE)*
2. Ivan (SUI)
3. -
4. Douzas Dimitrios (AUS)
5. Fratelli Federico (ITA)
6. Ouison David(FRA)

----------


## mens sana

> Μπορειτε να στειλετε ονοματεπωνυμο τηλ διευθυνση στη σελιδα του αγωνα και θα επικοινωνησουν αυτοι για λεπτομερειες:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ktistosteli...4486443619374/



Εστειλα τα στοιχεια μου πριν 3-4 εβδομαδες αλλα ως τωρα δεν πηρα καμια απαντηση  :01. Unsure:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εστειλα τα στοιχεια μου πριν 3-4 εβδομαδες αλλα ως τωρα δεν πηρα καμια απαντηση


Στειλε μου σε παρακαλω την διευθυνση σου σε μνμ inbox !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω έχω παραλάβει το DVD του αγώνα  , ειναι 3 dvd  το ένα έχει μόνο φωτο απο τον αγώνα και τα άλλα 2 είναι τα βιντεο , νομίζω αξίζει να τα έχει κάποιος φίλαθλος του ββ στην βιντεοθήκη του και ένας λόγος παραπάνω ότι τα έσοδα είναι  για καλό σκοπό  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

